

IPhone and iPad Users Held to Ransom by Hacker in Australia - JohnTHaller
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/iphone-ipad-users-held-ransom-by-hacker-australia-1450096

======
JohnTHaller
If the passwords were obtained from other sources, then it's a great example
of why you should never reuse passwords. If the passwords were obtained from
Apple, that's another story.

